# Repticon FIRExpo Show - September 14 & 15, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
September 14 & 15, 2013

Where:
The Lakeland Center
701 West Lime Street
Lakeland, FL 33815

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon FIRExpo Show:
The Florida International Reptile Expo (FIRE), since its debut in 2004, has been hosted at the Orlando Centroplex Expo Center, The Orange County Convention Center, the Ramada Celebration Resort and Convention Center, and the Doubletree by Hilton at the Entrance to Universal Orlando. Now experience the latest excitement of the FIRExpo at its new location at the fine Lakeland Center facility in September of 2013. FIRE will be the first Repticon show held at this facility, which offers a great advantage over previous FIRE venues by having ample room to contain and expand FIRE, which always sells out early to vendors and has pushed the limits of each facility where it ran. Lakeland also is located directly between two of Repticon's strongest markets in the entire nation, Orlando and Tampa, so expect a thrilling show with herpers attending from all over central Florida! Join us again in September 2013 for what will promise to be another historic event filled with top-quality reptiles and amphibians, presentations, and more!

For more information: Repticon FIRE Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Will there be any frog vendors at this show? I know that it is the same weekend as Frog Day... But not all of us can afford to fly out to New York.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy to announce A House Of Frogs will be vending at this show!!!
See ya there DendroKurt


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

DendroKurt said:


> Will there be any frog vendors at this show? I know that it is the same weekend as Frog Day... But not all of us can afford to fly out to New York.


Then drive! Hahaha...that's how I think I'm running there. Not too bad of a drive, right?


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome I'm glad another frog vendor will be there. What will you be bringing so I can adjust how much money ill be bringing lol.
Oh and your crazy to drive that far Justin! I used to live in Michigan so I make that trip every once in a while and it sucks!!'


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

DendroKurt said:


> Awesome I'm glad another frog vendor will be there. What will you be bringing so I can adjust how much money ill be bringing lol.
> Oh and your crazy to drive that far Justin! I used to live in Michigan so I make that trip every once in a while and it sucks!!'


Bring all your money lol. I'll have a fair amount of frogs. 6 or 7 species at least. Maybe some tads. Not sure if I want to risk that yet. FF's, media, other goodies perhaps.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

I need supplies like film canisters springtails and Isopods. The only frog in looking for now are benedictas and I've got a guy in Texas that is selling me an adult pair of those so I think I'm set there. Oh I also need monkey pods or something for pools on the forest floor. I could also use petre dishes aswell.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My son, Landen and I will be also be vending.

We'll have the following, maybe a few others as well.

Vents - subadults
Vittatus - subadults and froglets
Tincs Patricia, Powder Blue, Bakhuis, Alanis, Azureus
Various Auratus 
Leucs - froglets

ff's, flour beetles, bean beetles, springs, isos
Viv and Culturing supplies


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Reef_Haven said:


> My son, Landen and I will be also be vending.
> 
> We'll have the following, maybe a few others as well.
> 
> ...


Any male azureus? I have a friend looking for some.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Any male azureus? I have a friend looking for some.


I'll have a few one year olds, maybe we can sex one out visually.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Reef_Haven said:


> I'll have a few one year olds, maybe we can sex one out visually.


Let me know, I won't be there, but I have a friend wanting one so hopefully things could be worked out.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll have, the following frogs available:
Tincs, Cobalts and Bahkuis, Azureus
Vittatus
Bicolors
Santa Isabels
Aurotaenia
Perhaps some tads
FF cultures and media
Isopod and Springtail cultures


Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm thinking about trading out my yellow teribs anyone interested to meet me at the show to trade these for a smaller species of frog? I have 3 yellow teribillis. They are good size but no calling yet


----------

